# Dairy/Gluten intolerance. Help please



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

So I haven't posted here in a while because I was doing better. I got a neuropsych exam and got the results today and turns out I have some severe learning disabilities. That got my anxiety and depression pumping and I feel myself falling back. Well my mom told me something today that I didn't know. Apparently when I was a baby I started shaking for no apparent reason. Turns out I had a dairy allergy. They gave me soy milk and I got better. Is it possible that my Dairy allergy could be resurfacing or maybe I've had it all along even before the DP and that's why I always felt so unmotivated? My cousin also has a gluten intollerance and I'm thinking maybe I have one as well. Honestly I'm just looking for answers at this point.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

It's possible. Maybe you could have a test for allergies. Indicators are your heart-rate increasing after you've eaten something that doesn't agree with you, and allergies can cause brain-fog, lethargy and low mood. I doubt they actually cause mental health problems per se, but they could contribute to general sense of feeling run down.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Gluten and dairy intolerance have been shown to cause mental health issues in some people, someone on here recovered by going gluten and dairy free so its worth a try. I tried it myself, but it doesn't seem to have done anything for me.


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

mrt said:


> Gluten and dairy intolerance have been shown to cause mental health issues in some people, someone on here recovered by going gluten and dairy free so its worth a try. I tried it myself, but it doesn't seem to have done anything for me.


Thank you so much for your reply ya I might go to the doctors and see if I can get tested again. I just need answers to what this all is. I know it sounds silly but if I could truly know what DP is, then maybe just maybe I could find something that could help all of us. I personally think for me it's anxiety based because as soon as I started thinking negatively and got anxious the cycle started all over again.


----------

